# code P2404????



## VADUBIN32 (Apr 18, 2004)

search and didnt kind a real good answer, the car keeps poppin this code P2404, what needs to be done for a fix.


----------



## bluefox280 (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: code P2404???? (VADUBIN32)*

** VW DTC xxxxx (P2404) [009220] - EVAP Leak Detection Pump Sense Circuit: Implausible Signal*
What type of scanner did you use? A generic OBDII scanner? Not a VAG-COM?
Basically the ECU is not able to correctly check the EVAP system due to either:
A.) leak / open source in the system
B.) cannot operate / start pump
The fault could be one of a couple of things:
* check for loose / leaking gas cap
* EVAP pump is defective
* wiring to pump is loose / spliced
- Erik


----------

